# had a hot date last night fotd



## LC (May 3, 2011)

(My inspiration pic...damn her velvety skin and bright eyes!)


















 	(34 weeks)


 	For those of you who were giving me color recs for the dresses I posted...I ended up changing my dress once again, sorry!

 	products used:

 	- eyes:
 	mac shadows: sensualize (sub mulch), blanc type, take wing, satin taupe (lightly swept over the middle part of my lid, over top of the sensualize)
 	mac studio fix lash
 	mac feline eye pencil in waterline
 	- skin:
 	clarins instant complexion perfecter mixed with studio fix fluid nc25
 	mac msfn light-medium
 	mac "salsa rose" blush
 	mac "taupe" blush to contour
 	mac msfn "light" to highlight cheek
 	- lips:
 	mac lip pencil "life's a breeze" + "cranberry"
 	mac lipstick "chatterbox"


----------



## nessafoo (May 3, 2011)

You are so gorgeous and the most beautiful preggers I have ever seen!! Seriously your looks are always flawless , loves it!!


----------



## dinah402 (May 3, 2011)

nessafoo said:


> You are so gorgeous and the most beautiful preggers I have ever seen!! Seriously your looks are always flawless , loves it!!



 	I couldn't have said it better myself.  I wish I looked that good when I was pregnant.  Haha.


----------



## keetuh (May 3, 2011)

nessafoo said:


> You are so gorgeous and the most beautiful preggers I have ever seen!! Seriously your looks are always flawless , loves it!!



 	You said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## heart (May 3, 2011)

you look amazing.  the others said it perfectly.


----------



## vipervixen (May 4, 2011)

Very beautiful, you look more radiant than the promo pic! Really do admire your awesome makeup skills.


----------



## LC (May 4, 2011)

thanks everyone <3 <3


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

You look wonderful!!! Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smooth and best of luck with the new baby


----------



## naturallyfab (May 4, 2011)

you look amazing!


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 5, 2011)

You`re beautiful, always looking forward for your fotd`s


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

Great look, and as everyone else has said, you look gorgeous as a mum-to-be


----------



## Sequinzombie (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful! You look so adorable with your baby bump.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 8, 2011)

awwwww...CONGRATULATIONS!!! You look GORGEOUS!


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Simply stunning.


----------



## NonoX (May 9, 2011)

Whaouh!!!!! So beautiful!


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

You look so pretty. I love your baby bump!


----------



## marciagordon189 (May 11, 2011)

So Pretty


----------



## imthebeesknees (May 11, 2011)

Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 11, 2011)

I tried this, it looked great, thanks for the idea


----------



## RazzyJazz (May 16, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 24, 2011)

Lauren, you always bring it. Nice work. I wish I looked as hot as you when I was preggers.


----------



## myazg23 (May 27, 2011)

you are amazing i really love yours blog


----------



## Vixstar (May 27, 2011)

Gorgeous face and what a lovely preggers lady you are


----------



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

SO flawless! Love. I need that lipstick now.


----------



## fintia (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely


----------



## AnjaNicole (Jun 7, 2011)

Boy I wish I look that good when I get pregnant


----------



## jflo1882 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! I loved being pregnant! You look great!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely make-up!!

  	You look fantastic, btw


----------



## cuddle x bear (Jun 18, 2011)

you look so stunning!! and as everyone else has said, i hope i look that good when i'm pregnant!! good luck with your new baby!


----------



## AnnieRios (Jul 25, 2011)

beautiful...and you have the perfect preggo belly lol


----------



## frejyavanir (Jul 27, 2011)

I think you captured it perfectly, so well done


----------

